# New start high resolution files



## park41 (Jan 20, 2012)

Hey guys, I am trying to get into downloading flac files from hd tracks and getting the correct bit rate to my receiver. My receiver is a yamaha 1030 that can play flac files. I downloaded the j river media center to my imac and set the dlna server up in the player . Than I used the server option on my receiver to stream music from the j river player to my receiver with gizmo(remote for j river for android). Will the dac inside my receiver play these files correctly or should i get something like a audio engine d2? which is a wireless dac, where a transmitter connects to my imac and a receiver that is connected to my yamaha via rca? The yamaha has a es9006 sabre dac and the audio engine wireless has a burr - brown pcm1792 dac. I'm not sure if the dlna server is even sending the right bit rate to my receiver . I ripped a cd to j river as a flac file and it played clearly , but can I do better? Thanks .


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

From this site http://usa.yamaha.com/products/audio-visual/aventage/rx-a1030_black_u/ it says it handles FLAC or WAV 192 kHz/24-bit audio playback


----------



## park41 (Jan 20, 2012)

Hey robbo, the receiver does support flac. But, I was wondering if this is the same as having a audio engine d2 connected to my imac streaming the files from the j river media player. Didn't know if using the dlna server downgraded the file before it reached the receiver.


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

I haven't played with dlna or DAC's so I cannot answer that. Hopefully someone else will chime in.


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

The right settings in JRMC should prevent any resampling or other change to the data going to your DAC. Have you changed any jRiver settings?


----------

